# Transfer funds between banks



## DUFFER (16 d ago)

Is there any way to transfer the value in an unregistered investment fund in one bank to an unregistered investment fund in another bank without triggering capital gains tax from the redemption of the first account.
I am almost certain there isn't but I could have forgotten something as I am getting on in years and getting away from the green machine is a priority, no matter the cost.
Thanks in advance


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Transfers-in-kind do not trigger redemptions and purchases. By one bank from another, I am assuming bank brokerage accounts? Or bank branch based investment accounts? You do need to first find out from the receiving institution whether they will accept the transfer-in of that particular fund.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

DUFFER said:


> Is there any way to transfer the value in an unregistered investment fund in one bank to an unregistered investment fund in another bank without triggering capital gains tax from the redemption of the first account.
> I am almost certain there isn't but I could have forgotten something as I am getting on in years and getting away from the green machine is a priority, no matter the cost.
> Thanks in advance


Be sure to initiate the transfer at the receiving institution. As AR says, it would be helpful to know what the assets are that you are currently holding. branch based account? Brokerage? Financial planning? iA? PIC?


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

DUFFER said:


> Is there any way to transfer the value in an unregistered investment fund in one bank to an unregistered investment fund in another bank without triggering capital gains tax from the redemption of the first account.
> 
> I am almost certain there isn't ...


If the receiving financial institution (FI) will accept all of the investments then yes, it can be transferred without triggering capital gains. This is called an "in-kind" transfer as the investment moves as-is, without selling.

The sending FI will likely charge a fee so some money will be needed. The receiving FI will likely use FMV on the day of the transfer instead what the sendinig FI had for the cost base so one needs to be sure of the cost base before the transfer happens.


The usual problem is if some of the portfolio is in a fund that only the sending FI carries. For example, the investment is a custom BMO mutual fund or ETF where one wants to transfer to BNS. For these types, one has to sell for cash which would trigger a capital gain (or loss).


Cheers


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

No … as soon as you redeem the first fund, you will have taxable gain (or loss) … the only way to avoid triggering the gain is to not redeem the fund. 

Sounds like your urgent need to cut ties with TD is going to cost you.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

cardhu said:


> No … as soon as you redeem the first fund, you will have taxable gain (or loss) … the only way to avoid triggering the gain is to not redeem the fund.
> 
> Sounds like your urgent need to cut ties with TD is going to cost you.


A lot, if not most, investments should transferable to a brokerage of the OP’s choosing.

OP needs to clarify what he holds at TD for a proper examination.

and curious to know, if OP is leaving due to service concerns or investment performance concerns.


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Depends on what the OP means by "unregistered investment fund in one bank". 

I would expect that something like TDB972 would have to be sold, triggering the capital gains (or loss). 

My understanding is that the TD eSeries are available at several bank brokerages now so that might be able to be transferred in-kind.


As they say, the devil is in the details. 


Cheers


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

We have no idea whether the OP is talking about brokerages or bank branch based investment accounts.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Eclectic21 said:


> Depends on what the OP means by "unregistered investment fund in one bank".
> 
> I would expect that something like TDB972 would have to be sold, triggering the capital gains (or loss).
> 
> ...


I would think something like tdb972 could be held in most brokerages


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with @AltaRed in that we have no clue what fund the OP holds. I am not sure where @cardhu got the intel that @DUFFER is at TD.


----------



## DUFFER (16 d ago)

Thanks to all
It is as I expected. 
It is two e Series funds and for once I am glad the markets are down so the capital gains are more manageable and the taxed transfer has an assured appreciation in the short term.

For Money172375
It is a service issue . Their agreement for a TCP allows them to discuss my financials with the TCP rather than just have him/her clarify my sanity. They declined to process two sell orders Dec 22 for less than 5% of the of the account and have yet to contact me with a reason for the hold. They currently hold about 30% of our funds and if I can't access my money at Christmas they are no damn good to me. Thankfully I was able to get the $25K from another institution.


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

The OP referred to transferring the "value" of the fund into a different fund, following a "redemption". 
I gave the OP the benefit of the doubt that when he said "bank" he meant "bank" ... sometimes, people do actually say what they mean. 

londoncalling ... the OP also said ... 


DUFFER said:


> getting away from the green machine is a priority, no matter the cost.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Good catch. I missed the 'following a redemption' part.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

cardhu said:


> The OP referred to transferring the "value" of the fund into a different fund, following a "redemption".
> I gave the OP the benefit of the doubt that when he said "bank" he meant "bank" ... sometimes, people do actually say what they mean.
> 
> londoncalling ... the OP also said ...


I see that now. In my haste I equated green machine to mean money and not the "green machine" that is TD bank. Too bad that a redemption is required. Even worse that a customer is at the mercy of bad customer service. Hopefully, the poor timing works to the OPs benefit. Another example of how mutual funds are for the seller(bank) and not the buyer (retail investor).


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

DUFFER said:


> Thanks to all
> It is as I expected.
> It is two e Series funds and for once I am glad the markets are down so the capital gains are more manageable and the taxed transfer has an assured appreciation in the short term.
> 
> ...


Hmmmmm. I’d like to hear more. TCP didn’t exist when I worked at TD. My understanding was a TCP had no authority over trades and was only to be consulted/informed when concerns arise.

declining a redemption request is a serious offense. Were you informed on the spot or did you learn about it a day or two later?


----------



## DUFFER (16 d ago)

Money172375
I complained to OSC about TDs interpretation of TCP and was sloughed off. I would not elect a TCP under their terms.
I placed the trades in the morning and received confirmation e-mail about an hour later confirming that trades had been processed. That was the end of it as the money was not in our account the next morning and still wasn't the last time I looked. I have decided on a new home for the money and after we have set up a new account will shake the money loose from TD via OSC IIROC or whatever it takes. I shall also expect to be made whole since we had enough excess dividend credits to cover the redemption capital gains in last years taxes, and that ship has sailed.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

DUFFER said:


> Money172375
> I complained to OSC about TDs interpretation of TCP and was sloughed off. I would not elect a TCP under their terms.
> I placed the trades in the morning and received confirmation e-mail about an hour later confirming that trades had been processed. That was the end of it as the money was not in our account the next morning and still wasn't the last time I looked. I have decided on a new home for the money and after we have set up a new account will shake the money loose from TD via OSC IIROC or whatever it takes. I shall also expect to be made whole since we had enough excess dividend credits to cover the redemption capital gains in last years taxes, and that ship has sailed.


Was the money destined to a TD chequing account?

have you received the money at this time? 

I find it odd that you received a confirmation. That would indicate the redemption request was processed. I wonder if the money flowed somewhere else. Same day Email confirmations did not exist when I worked in a branch. I believe they came a day or two later.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

What's meant by a TCP here? From post #16, sounds like DUFFER still hasn't got the money that he needed for his house-purchase from the confirmed redemption of his e-series funds.


----------



## DUFFER (16 d ago)

Beaver101
A TCP is a Trusted Personal Contact that was introduced by the OSC about last February and was intended to protect 'vulnerable seniors' from being manipulated by scammers or senility. The intent was that if the financial institution in their infinite wisdom did not think you were acting in a safe manner they could place a hold on your transaction and contact the TCP to confirm that you had not gone to 'Cloud Coocoo' or seemed to be being manipulated. Most institutions left the wording at that, but TD added that you were giving permission for them to discuss your financial details with the TCP.. Since the advice was not to name a person who could gain from the position (a beneficiary of your estate or your financial adviser who could gain from churning the account, I refused to designate a TCP with TD
BTW the redemption was just a tax efficient way to use up excess dividend tax credits


----------



## Eclectic21 (Jun 25, 2021)

Money172375 said:


> I would think something like tdb972 could be held in most brokerages


Interesting ... I guess I am behind the time. 

IAC, MFs were a stepping stone to having enough assets to buy individual stocks for me. I haven't really tracked which ones can be held at multiple brokerages and which ones are FI clients only.


Cheers


----------



## DUFFER (16 d ago)

Money172375
I have a copy of the redemption requests, e-mail confirmation of the transaction numbers having been processed, then crickets. The money went nowhere because no change was recorded in our account.
I am waiting for them to say they were unable to contact me since their wealth management people too regularly phone me trying to talk me into giving them a piece of the pie for their wisdom


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

DUFFER said:


> Money172375
> I have a copy of the redemption requests, e-mail confirmation of the transaction numbers having been processed, then crickets. The money went nowhere because no change was recorded in our account.
> I am waiting for them to say they were unable to contact me since their wealth management people too regularly phone me trying to talk me into giving them a piece of the pie for their wisdom


Hmmm…..something seems off. Keep us posted. 
I found a copy of the TDDI TCP form….I assume any related TD forms all have similar language.

it’s quite clear that a TCP can not stop a transaction. They should only be consulted or informed. The institution can though initiate a “hold” on the account.

“This Form does not provide my TCP with legal authority to act on my behalf. My TCP will not be permitted to execute transactions or make financial decisions for me, unless they are also my legal representative with authority to do so.”

were the e-series funds held in a DI (brokerage) account or TDIS (retail branch based account)?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

DUFFER said:


> Beaver101
> A TCP is a Trusted Personal Contact that was introduced by the OSC about last February and was intended to protect 'vulnerable seniors' from being manipulated by scammers or senility. The intent was that if the financial institution in their infinite wisdom did not think you were acting in a safe manner they could place a hold on your transaction and contact the TCP to confirm that you had not gone to 'Cloud Coocoo' or seemed to be being manipulated. Most institutions left the wording at that, but TD added that you were giving permission for them to discuss your financial details with the TCP.. Since the advice was not to name a person who could gain from the position (a beneficiary of your estate or your financial adviser who could gain from churning the account, I refused to designate a TCP with TD
> BTW the redemption was just a tax efficient way to use up excess dividend tax credits


 ... I thought so (the TCP acronym) but didn't want to jump to any conclusions.

Since you didn't designate a TCP so is it TD (or what every other (aka all) financial institution in Canada) can help themselves to your account? Is that their intent? Or what was written in their legalese? 

I'm not sure the OSC can help you here but definitely a 3rd party outside of the bank, if not the bank's ombudsman to "file" the "complaint".

It would be "Holy Crap" if that was the intent of the banks in pushing a TCP designation. Similar to the "privacy" rules where they state they're keeping your personal info "private" as by law but "in a way that it's okay to abuse it for their own use".


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I assumed OP did have a TCP…..now I’m really confused as to why the trade was held.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I thought so (the TCP acronym) but didn't want to jump to any conclusions.
> 
> Since you didn't designate a TCP so is it TD (or what every other (aka all) financial institution in Canada) can help themselves to your account? Is that their intent? Or what was written in their legalese?
> 
> ...


I’ll reiterate, as has been mentioned in other posts…..going straight to an ombudsman, OSC, or other regulator will likely slow the process down. They will almost always (maybe 100% of The time) punt the issue back to the FI. They FI needs an opportunity to address the issue first. Or else, these “last resort” complaint recipients would be overwhelmed.

TD’s process is found here. I could assist if we knew which TD sub-entity (TDDI, TDIS) is holding the funds.






Resolving your complaints







www.td.com


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ OP stated he refused to designate a TCP. And what "trade" was held? He redeemed his e-series funds as he needed the money to buy a house but the money from the redemption is nowhere to be found ... other than floating around at TD ... in one of their account?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> I’ll reiterate, as has been mentioned in other posts…..going straight to an ombudsman, OSC, or other regulator will likely slow the process down. They will almost always (maybe 100% of The time) punt the issue back to the FI. They FI needs an opportunity to address the issue first. Or else, these “last resort” complaint recipients would be overwhelmed.
> 
> TD’s process is found here. I could assist if we knew which TD sub-entity (TDDI, TDIS) is holding the funds.
> 
> ...


 ... practically yes, start at the source level - the bank. But "they" don't know where his money has gone to ... and they aren't exactly "following up" on it either. That's his frustration. If I was in his shoes, I would have been FREAKING OUT. Sounds all familiar - look at Tom16 recently. How long did it take to "resolve" the problem of his missing money? 6 months? And that's when he threatened "legal (his)" action.

*Question for you Money:*
So how does the bank make a person whole (and by that I don't mean just the sum that's gone missing) in this case other than "Oops, sorry we mis-allocated your money. Here is it back." Meanwhile its pissed-off customer is either 1. scrambling to find money from somewhere else, 2. missed opportunity or some interests in borrowing or other financial losses such as getting a lawyer to "move" on things (ie. a legal bill)?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> ... practically yes, start at the source level - the bank. But "they" don't know where his money has gone to ... and they aren't exactly "following up" on it either. That's his frustration. If I was in his shoes, I would have been FREAKING OUT. Sounds all familiar - look at Tom16 recently. How long did it take to "resolve" the problem of his missing money? 6 months? And that's when he threatened "legal (his)" action.


OP says no change was recorded in the account, so I believe the redemption never went through.

i understood that he had a TCP but after learning how it was interpreted, he would not have signed it originally.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> OP says no change was recorded in the account, so I believe the redemption never went through.


 ... but then you questioned how did he receive a "confirmation" meaning the redemptions went through?



> i understood that he had a TCP but after learning how it was interpreted, he would not have signed it originally.


 ... doesn't matter whether he signed it or not ... what is the (real) intent of the TCP? The bank help themselves?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

That’s why I’m confused. Was the confirmation a confirmation of the redemption request or a confirmation of the trade? At the branch, a trade can be cancelled before it hits the market, but after the customer leaves.

I‘D find it hard to believe that a bank is going to use the authority of a TCP in an effort to retain assets…... if that’s what you’re implying.

not sure how it doesn’t matter if he signed a TCP or not. I think it does matter. TCPs are optional. And. TCP does allow the FI to hold the account if they deem it unusual.

this is another example of how it can sometimes be difficult in dealing with transaction requests. My aunt was just taken for $19,000 in a grandparent scam. Should the bank have asked more questions about the nature of her withdrawal or should they just execute her request? 

I’ve been yelled at countless times on both sides.
1. It’s my money…give it to me…..you have no right to ask why/how I’m using it
2. You should have known that request was unusual for me! Why did you let me take the money out? 

honestly, it’s a no-win…..can’t have it both ways.

CMFers - which would you prefer? The request to be executed 100% of the time per your request OR would you like additional diligence provided by you bank?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> That’s why I’m confused. Was the confirmation a confirmation of the redemption request or a confirmation of the trade? At the branch, a trade can be cancelled before it hits the market, but after the customer leaves.


 ... what if it's done on your phone or through online banking? Or are you telling me mutual funds buy and/or sells have to be done in-person/at the branch? Well, then I'm REALLY behind the times!



> I‘D find it hard to believe that a bank is going to use the authority of a TCP in an effort to retain assets…... if that’s what you’re implying.
> 
> not sure how it doesn’t matter if he signed a TCP or not. I think it does matter. TCPs are optional. And. TCP does allow the FI to hold the account if they deem it unusual.


 ... so if TCPs are indeed "optional" so does it matter he doesn't sign it? Which then means the FI can't hold his account if they "deem" something is "unusual" ... like? redeeming his mutual funds online? Or does he need to put on his grandfather's wig to go inbranch to do that?



> this is another example of how it can sometimes be difficult in dealing with transaction requests. My aunt was just taken for $19,000 in a grandparent scam. Should the bank have asked more questions about the nature of her withdrawal or should they just execute her request?


 ... why can't the banks think of "hey, I'm gonna to show you that you signed the TCP or not" before they go and start wondering and questioning about these transactions. Wouldn't that be wiser? To protect their own asses?



> I’ve been yelled at countless times on both sides.
> 1. It’s my money…give it to me…..you have no right to ask why/how I’m using it
> 2. You should have known that request was unusual for me! Why did you let me take the money out?


 ... and why would you as a "manager" be "yelled" at? It would be your lower minions who would take that abuse first ... just like the barista over at Starbucks, or "any job" as a matter of fact. Not that anyone deserves to be "yelled" at. 

Hell, I get "berated to the point of close to be yelling at" just for "accidentally slipping out a tissue from the coat pocket, standing for the transit." Yep, berated for doing nothing!

And I have never been yelled at in the office or waiting on tables in my youth, not once. now if I did, either I yell back at you but then better to call the cops by that time.



> honestly, it’s a no-win…..can’t have it both ways.


 ... of course not, that would make your job so much more difficult if not harder, no?



> CMFers - which would you prefer? The request to be executed 100% of the time per your request OR would you like additional diligence provided by you bank?


 ... see above.


----------



## DUFFER (16 d ago)

Money and Beaver
1 It is a TDIS account
2 I refused to designate a TCP under their terms
3 I placed the sell orders on line in the morning and kept the receipt and then received email confirmation that the orders were being processed about an hour later. I have heard nothing since and the redemptions were never processed.
4 *The TCP concept is good* and I have designated TCPs at other institutions because their agreements don't allow them to discuss specifics of my finances with the TCP only my state of mind.
5 And finally the funds shall be removed and placed elsewhere before I go for my pound of flesh.

I came here with a question that has been answered.
Any of you who have designated a TCP verify what you have signed up for!
Thanks to all
DUFFER


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

So was the answer "yes" you can transfer-in-kind on the e-series funds?

Re designating a TCP - I haven't done any of it as I'm not in a hurry. And my mind is sound. And now I'll be more hesitant if not proceeding with CAUTION after reading what happened to you.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

So this sounds like this isn’t a TCP issue at all. I can’t see how TCP can be invoked if one was never registered on the account.

what am I missing here? Without a TCP, I can’t see how a redemption would be denied. There are other circumstances where an account can be frozen or held (ex. Out of province customer, missing/outdated information). But that only applies to new purchases. I can’t recall any other common reason a redemption would be denied. Court order or garnishment maybe Might be an example but not in this case. Funds used as security against a loan. But these a very, very rare. 

im wondering if you should learn more about what happened before attempting a transfer out. A transfer out may be blocked for a similar reaason.

maybe a technical glitch? Employee error. From what I remember, online MF trades (within a TDIS account) used to be input manually by a lI’ve person on the back end. This was years ago. Not sure if automated now.

still curious as to why it never went through.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

@Money172375 It may be worth elaboration, assuming you have the insights, into difference between TDDI and branch level. In terms of limitations, etc. For instance I have seen some rather restrictive limitations with RESPs at the branch level that I can only describe as "guardrails" imposed by the FI and meant to protect people from themselves.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Covariance said:


> @Money172375 It may be worth elaboration, assuming you have the insights, into difference between TDDI and branch level. In terms of limitations, etc. For instance I have seen some rather restrictive limitations with RESPs at the branch level that I can only describe as "guardrails" imposed by the FI and meant to protect people from themselves.


Do you mean guardrails with respect to fund/investment selection?

TDDI as you know is 100% self-serve and no advice is given. TDIS accounts fall under the MFDA and any recommendations made by branch advisors are heavily scrutinized. A lot of focus on suitability and reasonability. Limiting sector funds to only small positions. Everything is based off the KYC questionnaire. Customers routinely give contradictory responses. Ex. I want high risk and I have a 3 year time horizon. I expect large returns but don’t want any negative years. Etc etc. Any customer who comes in and asks for specific funds should, in most cases, be directed to DI. Mutual fund reps in the branch are not order takers and are required by law to make sure any holdings In the TDIS account makes sense based on the customers responses. A “smart“ investor can circumvent much of this by responding to the questionnaire with the longest time frames and most aggressive risk profile. Every trade is reviewed by two layers of compliance. Once at the branch level through the Branch Compliance Officer and again by the Compliance department. There is very little wiggle room if hor dings don’t match investment time frame, risk tolerance etc. As much as this feels like the bank’s doing….it’s all driven by the MFDA. 

There are also differences with respect to which grants are available for RESP Deposits. In addition to MF solutions through TDIS, the branch can also recommend GIC-RESP solutions through TDCT.

if I’ve missed the mark on your inquiry, please let me know.


----------



## Covariance (Oct 20, 2020)

Money172375 said:


> Do you mean guardrails with respect to fund/investment selection?
> 
> TDDI as you know is 100% self-serve and no advice is given. TDIS accounts fall under the MFDA and any recommendations made by branch advisors are heavily scrutinized. A lot of focus on suitability and reasonability. Limiting sector funds to only small positions. Everything is based off the KYC questionnaire. Customers routinely give contradictory responses. Ex. I want high risk and I have a 3 year time horizon. I expect large returns but don’t want any negative years. Etc etc. Any customer who comes in and asks for specific funds should, in most cases, be directed to DI. Mutual fund reps in the branch are not order takers and are required by law to make sure any holdings In the TDIS account makes sense based on the customers responses. A “smart“ investor can circumvent much of this by responding to the questionnaire with the longest time frames and most aggressive risk profile. Every trade is reviewed by two layers of compliance. Once at the branch level through the Branch Compliance Officer and again by the Compliance department. There is very little wiggle room if hor dings don’t match investment time frame, risk tolerance etc. As much as this feels like the bank’s doing….it’s all driven by the MFDA.
> 
> ...


thanks @Money172375 that is quite helpful. People have asked me why they could not get certain things done at the Branch level and I assumed it was something along the lines of your explanation.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> Do you mean guardrails with respect to fund/investment selection?
> 
> TDDI as you know is 100% self-serve and no advice is given. TDIS accounts fall under the MFDA and any recommendations made by branch advisors are heavily scrutinized. A lot of focus on suitability and reasonability. Limiting sector funds to only small positions. Everything is based off the KYC questionnaire. Customers routinely give contradictory responses. Ex. I want high risk and I have a 3 year time horizon. I expect large returns but don’t want any negative years. Etc etc. Any customer who comes in and asks for specific funds should, in most cases, be directed to DI. * Mutual fund reps in the branch are not order takers and are required by law to make sure any holdings In the TDIS account makes sense based on the customers responses. A “smart“ investor can circumvent much of this by responding to the questionnaire with the longest time frames and most aggressive risk profile. Every trade is reviewed by two layers of compliance. Once at the branch level through the Branch Compliance Officer and again by the Compliance department. There is very little wiggle room if hor dings don’t match investment time frame, risk tolerance etc. As much as this feels like the bank’s doing….it’s all driven by the MFDA.*
> 
> ...


 ... see the bolded parts - it's all contradictory if not pokey. 

For one the "KYC", the recommendations or review of those suggested recommendations of mutual funds were "developed" by the banks to guide both the sales rep. and its "customer" so how is that 1. the customer can game those forms (and if they can from your POV, then those forms are as good as useless), and 2. extremely difficult to believe each branch has a Compliance Officer and even they do (ha ha) - they got better things to do than to review "each and every" mutual fund sales. And that includes the MFDA - regulatory body.

Besides, a mutual fund sales rep has to be "licensed" and is required to abide by the code of conduct, ethics, etc. If you are seeing these derailments often, then obviously there is something *very very* wrong there with those sales methods.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Okay, this came today from the big bank (which "conveniently" forgot to include earlier as it says) in regards to changes to your banking agreement:



> _Part B: Relationship Disclosure Information  Trusted Contact Person and temporary hold section – We have added disclosure regarding XYZ’s regulatory obligations related to temporary holds on accounts in the context of financial exploitation or diminished mental capacity._


 ... so at what point does big bank XYZ determine if their customer has a diminished mental capacity now that they get to play being Mental Fitness Experts? And what happens if the customer's TCP don't agree with the bank's actions either? Does that hold (temporary supposedly) still apply?



> _If you have a complaint or concern with our services or our mutual funds representatives section – We have updated information related to the XYZ's Client Complaints Appeal Office and to remind you that limitation periods for making a claim may apply_


 ...the reminder is interesting ...what's the limitation period then?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ No comments? Or is the TCP topic too difficult to tackle? Or maybe I need to open a new thread just for that.


----------

